# Palomino with sorrel spots???



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Without pictures it is hard to guess. However, I would suggest Bend or spots until seeing it.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Yes!! Pictures! :-D


----------



## RubieLee (Mar 2, 2012)

All I could find: a good pic of the one on his neck









a not so good pic of the dark ones on his legs:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

How many does he have?


----------



## RubieLee (Mar 2, 2012)

The reddish patches on his body, about 3. The small spots on his legs...about 10-15? They look to appear inside of the "leopard paws" of his tobiano white marks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Do you know what breed he is?


----------



## RubieLee (Mar 2, 2012)

Registered paint. Sire was buckskin qh with one white pastern. Dam is palomino tovero (Kenny Rogers/gambling man/eternal sun in pedigree) with gold & blue flecked eyes

More pics:


























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

A Palamino is a Chesnut/sorrel with one cream gene, so maybe the cream didn't cover everything  LOL
CUTE BOY


----------



## RubieLee (Mar 2, 2012)

I was thinking sooty...neither parent is dun & he isn't countershade. Or a weird reaction with the tobiano causing, like you said, the creme to not cover everything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Spotted said:


> A Palamino is a Chesnut/sorrel with one cream gene, so maybe the cream didn't cover everything  LOL
> CUTE BOY


I was thinking maybe he had a leg transplant from an Appy...:lol:

Sorry, OP - I don't have a clue...I'm pretty stupid about Paint color...


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Ok I have him pipped now. The ones on his neck and body are Bend or spots. The ones on his legs are all within his white stockings, yes? They are "pawprints" caused by tobiano.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

So you were thinking palamino with buckskin spots..??.I'm guessing ...I have no idea if that could be possible.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> Ok I have him pipped now. The ones on his neck and body are Bend or spots. The ones on his legs are all within his white stockings, yes? They are "pawprints" caused by tobiano.


HA! you figured it out 
Bend-Or spots - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## RubieLee (Mar 2, 2012)

I thought palomino with sooty spots. Sooty causes dark hair to be mingled with the body color, its a separate gene and I think its believed to cause "bend or" spots.

So the pawprints do cause a darker color?

I'm not so good at this either or I wouldn't be here for ya'lls help! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Faceman said:


> I was thinking maybe he had a leg transplant from an Appy...:lol:
> 
> Sorry, OP - I don't have a clue...I'm pretty stupid about Paint color...


That was my first thought, thats why I asked what breed  LOL 
Appy brains always thinking Appy


----------



## RubieLee (Mar 2, 2012)

Some of the small spots on his legs are on the palomino base...would that matter? He also has some palomino pawprints
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Very pretty baby with very unique markings is all I can say. ;-) Would love to see how he turns out though. Are you keeping him?


----------



## RubieLee (Mar 2, 2012)

I'll be keeping him, training him, showing him, then studding him out
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

RubieLee said:


> I'll be keeping him, training him, showing him, then studding him out
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So then we will be seeing his progress I hope? 
Really anxious on foals developments, especially the odd balls ;-)


----------



## RubieLee (Mar 2, 2012)

Definitely. He's already been on here once. Two months ago I believe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I am actually leaning more towards ermine spots in the leg white and not "pawprints"


----------



## RubieLee (Mar 2, 2012)

The spots I'm talking about are chestnut and on his knees/hocks. Good eye on the ermines though! He does have them. They're palomino.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I know those are the spots you are talking about, and I am also calling those ermine spots. They can appear higher on the legs and also on the face as well.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Forgot to add they are also referred to as distal spots.


----------



## RubieLee (Mar 2, 2012)

I was always told they were on the coronet band. ill have to change that thinking!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Either way, they are though to be caused by a white suppression gene. 

Do you have his pedigree on Allbreed?


----------



## RubieLee (Mar 2, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

There is a thing called a gold spot. Maybe that's what it is?


----------



## RubieLee (Mar 2, 2012)

But its red?? What's your definition please?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

RubieLee said:


> But its red?? What's your definition please?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm not sure there really is a deffinition.. I'm told nobody really knows what causes it either. Here's a link to a thread on here, this horse has one:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/gold-spot-shoulder-91813/
And here's a buckskin I once had where she had a lighter gold spot:


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Oops not a good pic.. Here's another..


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Probably bend or and ermine spots.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

ND is probably right - ermines not pawprints. The darker spots on the body are not gold spots - gold spots are lighter. Bend or are darker.


----------



## RubieLee (Mar 2, 2012)

Ermines. Interesting! New photos:
Left Hock









Right knee. Palomino spot next to chestnut spot









Red spot at the end of palomino


















Red on butt









Red on neck








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Interesting. FINALLY saw the spots, but DEFINITELY saw that direct line to Leo.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

He sure is trying hard to be an appy isn't he? :rofl:


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I used to have a bay paint mare who had cool ermine spots 









And Jet has a Bend'Or spot on his right hind quarter kinda towards his hip.


----------



## RubieLee (Mar 2, 2012)

I'd love it if he turned into an appy. I'd have the weirdest little man ever.

Those are cool ermines! & I see the spot
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Spots and major case of cuteness aside, I see swirls halfway down the neck on both sides. The Bedouins say a horse with this swirl pattern they will never sell. Very special. So there


----------



## RubieLee (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you for that bit of information! You brought such happiness to my awful day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

You're welcome
I found that to be true. I had 3 horses in over 40 years with horses and all 3 had an absolutely flawless character.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

My pali went through something similar, to a much smaller degree when she shed her foal coat. But her's were bend or spots, and straight up shedding out black...no joke. (Sire was a very sooty pali.) But, she's two now and I haven't seen anything else show up. I've heard that with the sooty gene, it can appear at any point in time.


----------

